# Only me



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

So I was talking to my parents on what I want for my birthday and I decided I wanted a skinning/butchering kit for it. I found a nice knife set with a sharpener and then a gambrel with a hoist. With my plans to become a homesteader this will come in handy. I think I'm the only 18 year old girl that would be happy to get a butchering kit for her 19th birthday. My brother thinks I'm a nutcase. 

For those of you with experience in butchering whats your preference in knife brands?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL. A butchering kit...

I would never butcher anything except for a chicken so I have no idea. I am too much of a softie to butcher something that has trusted me it's whole life.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I d tell him to watch out

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ours is camp USA(ironically made in China) has several different knives which is nice. I like a nice sharp fillet knife for all but the killing/gutting. What will you be butchering? I've only done chickens ducks geese and most recently a yearling calf


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont foget a sawsol (sp) for going through bone.
Xymenah I think this is a great birthday present request. Very practical!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL. A butchering kit...
> 
> I would never butcher anything except for a chicken so I have no idea. I am too much of a softie to butcher something that has trusted me it's whole life.


 After you get over the initial shock of OMG (insert name here) is dead it's not bad. I take pride in the fact my animals are raised and killed with respect.



goatgirl132 said:


> I'd tell him to watch out


 Well the funny part is he's a bow hunter and calls himself a country boy. Please he's just a small town guy. He hates getting dirty and thinks farm animals are gross. Does he ever stop to think about where the heck his food comes from?



canthavejust1 said:


> Ours is camp USA(ironically made in China) has several different knives which is nice. I like a nice sharp fillet knife for all but the killing/gutting. What will you be butchering? I've only done chickens ducks geese and most recently a yearling calf


 I'll look into that brand. So far I have only butchered goats but I plan on doing chickens, cattle, hogs and the occasional deer, boar, rabbit or wild foul.



nancy d said:


> Don't forget a sawsol (sp) for going through bone.


 People always say that word wrong so it's hard to know how it's spelled huh? Sawzall is the brand name for them. My dad's a construction worker so we have like five of them but I don't know which ones work lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great gift! I'd rather get something I want than a shirt or sweater I don't care for.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

No, that's awesome!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

After much debate I decided to go with a Schrade knife and some other things separately instead of a kit. They went out of business in 2004 but there are still some around and I have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool! Always good to go with the reputable brand.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

OutdoorEdge knives is also good and well known in the hunting industry. I like their SwingBlaze knife for gutting and skinning deer. Haven't butchered a goat yet


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

You amaze me! In a good way!


----------

